# * * *//// District 9 //// * * *



## The Boss (May 4, 2009)

HOLLY FUCK. DO *FUCKING *WANT.


*DISTRICT 9*
    * Release Date: *8/14/2009*
    * Released By: *Sony Pictures*
    * Starring:* Jason Cope,Sharlto Copley*
    * Director: *Neill Blomkamp*
    * Genre: *Action/Adventure and Science Fiction/Fantasy*
    * Website: *2nd Largest Arms Supplier to China after Russia*

    * "District 9" - Academy Award winner Peter Jackson ("Lord of the Rings" trilogy) is producing "District 9" through his WingNut Films production banner. Neill Blomkamp makes his feature film directing debut with "District 9", which he co-wrote. "District 9" began shooting in Spring 2008 in South Africa. Details of the "District 9" plot are being tightly guarded.



Arishem said:


> New trailer that shows the alien's face and has subtitles:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNcZCpbcifE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (May 4, 2009)

Looks interesting. I mean i hope it is anyway.


----------



## Chee (May 4, 2009)

I'll wait for the full trailer...


----------



## KamiKazi (May 5, 2009)

has potential to be interesting, trailer did nothing for me though


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 5, 2009)

cricket aliens eh?

i'd hit that


----------



## blackshikamaru (May 5, 2009)

I'm not really interested in this.


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2009)

Aww.. you guys.. This movie is gonna be awesome..


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 5, 2009)

how can that trailer not do anything for u? it's off the wall.   I saw this at the wolverine movie, first i was like "wtf is this " then they showed the ship i was like "oooh" then the alien being interviewed and finally "oh dammmm"


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> how can that trailer not do anything for u? it's off the wall.   I saw this at the wolverine movie, first i was like "wtf is this " then they showed the ship i was like "oooh" then the alien being interviewed and finally "oh dammmm"



I know man! Shitz so fucking CASH!~ 

Just you all wait. :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2009)

Trailer didn't work for me.


----------



## excellence153 (May 5, 2009)

The blurred alien face ruined it for me.

The rest looked pretty cool... as long as they don't include that scene in the movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2009)

Well the video worked this time, but I have no audio at work! 

I guess it _looks_ interesting, I just have no idea what's going on.


----------



## excellence153 (May 5, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well the video worked this time, but I have no audio at work!
> 
> I guess it _looks_ interesting, I just have no idea what's going on.



From what I was told, it's basically about aliens living in Africa.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 5, 2009)

reminds me of that old movie with the ugly "ass head" aliens that joined the world society.  but these aliens look way different. and apparently are causing trouble :S


----------



## olaf (May 5, 2009)

trailer is pretty interesting

you guys checked on the webiste? I tried to do the mathfromouterspace test but I got only 8/10, it's not that hard, highschool level. except the last question which is with some sort of integral


----------



## Chee (May 5, 2009)

I suck at math, I'm not even gonna bother.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2009)

I'm worse than you at math.


----------



## Narcissus (May 5, 2009)

It catches my intrest.  I'll keep my eye on it.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 5, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> reminds me of that old movie with the ugly "ass head" aliens that joined the world society.  but these aliens look way different. and apparently are causing trouble :S



oh yeah..."Alien Nation" i think it was called.


fuck, is everything a remake these days?


----------



## olaf (May 6, 2009)

I wouldn't call it a remake of "alien nation", even thought the concept is very similar

BTW it is a remake of a short film made by Neill Blomkamp


----------



## blackshikamaru (May 6, 2009)

Alien Nation scared me as a child. I thought it was true and wondered why I never saw any around.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 6, 2009)

blackshikamaru said:


> Alien Nation scared me as a child. I thought it was true and wondered why I never saw any around.



damm dog, u shouldn't say things like that 

alien nation did bug me out though, stupid ass looking aliens, all different and shit


----------



## Yulwei (May 6, 2009)

Aliens in Africa? It's a refreshing change from every single alien landing in America but is it enough to make the film good that I cannot say


----------



## Arishem (May 7, 2009)

New trailer that shows the alien's face and has subtitles:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNcZCpbcifE[/YOUTUBE]
He/she doesn't seem malevolent to me. Perhaps the movie shows what happens when you combine human bigotry with a group that's truly different.


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2009)

OOOo.. thanks for sharing that. I think it's a very interesting concept. I can't wait to see it.  Graphically, it tickles my pickle. Do want.


----------



## excellence153 (May 7, 2009)

That changes everything.


----------



## The Boss (May 8, 2009)

Changes for the better?


----------



## frozenfishsticks (May 17, 2009)

Wowzers in my trousers!


----------



## excellence153 (May 17, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Changes for the better?



I'd say so.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 17, 2009)

Interesting, i'll keep an eye on this.


----------



## Chee (May 17, 2009)

Engh, not enough to capture my interest.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 18, 2009)

Anyone seen the new trailer? Its got a Half Life feel about it and lot more of action that I persumed it would be, Anyway epic stuff:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjihaK7HfGs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Migooki (Jul 18, 2009)

Whoa this movie looks awesome. I'm definitely watching this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2009)

New trailer makes it look like a generic blockbuster.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 20, 2009)

i agree , looks like starship poopers


----------



## Merv The Perv (Jul 20, 2009)

It's Peter Jackson.

Even if it seems like a remake of Alien Nation or Starship Troopers(which Peter Jackson wouldn't really seem to stoop low to), he's does pretty good remakes. King Kong anyone.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 20, 2009)

I think I'll enjoy it.  I've enjoyed Peter Jackson films in the past.  The trailer looked alright.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 21, 2009)

well there's 2 new trailer, one more comical, the other more dramatic.  The dramatic one saved this movie for me, cause the other one looks like it's for retards


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 21, 2009)

Its not Peter Jackson, he's only producing, Neil Blomkamp is directing this.

Other than some dumb scenes, the trailer looked good to me. And the fact that its not set in new York makes it a non-generic blockbuster

Original district 9 short film:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlgtbEdqVsk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ripcat (Jul 21, 2009)

im pretty sure their is a full trailer now i saw it and yeah
this movie looks like its going to be really good


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 21, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Anyone seen the new trailer? Its got a Half Life feel about it and lot more of action that I persumed it would be, Anyway epic stuff:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjihaK7HfGs[/YOUTUBE]



It doesn't have the documentary feel to it anymore.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2009)

I definitely want to see this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2009)

I hope Fi and Sam cam bust Michael out of jail soon.


----------



## Eki (Jul 24, 2009)

what happaned to michael???


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Aug 23, 2009)

It was a great movie.  Loved the mech scene.


----------

